# New again



## ewarren (Aug 17, 2010)

:mrgreen:Kids are grown and gone, so I decided to start shooting again. I always had revolvers before, but now I want to own/shoot a semiauto. I have narrowed my search down to XDM, CZ 75, Stoeger, and the SW M&P pro all in 9mm. Is there really that big of difference between these. All I have been reading is that it comes down to personal feel/choice.
Reading on this forum has been a big help.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the 'net or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cougar is correct, you get a lot of opinions on these forums. It is best to handle the weapons and shoot them if you can. I am a bug fan of the CZ handguns. I own a few different models and would give you my opinion that the 75B is the gun i would pick everytime if given the list you are using. If I were forced to give up all my weapons and retain only one hand gun, there is no doubt for me it would be a CZ.

Good luck, Have fun deciding and with your new weapon.

RCG


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Weight is always a big factor for me. Out of those you mention, the CZ is way the heaviest at 35+ oz... and it has the lowest capacity (15 rd... same as the Stoeger). I'm partial to the M&P (17 rds.)which only weighs @27.5 oz. and is extremely reliable. Some people like heavy guns, partly because they generally lessen felt recoil. I'm just not one of them. But if you're never going to CARRY it, if you're basically looking for a house/car/range gun, then it's not as big of a factor. I'm getting old and find I'm liking them lighter and lighter as I age... Heck, now I'm down to an LCP as my EDC!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Cougertex

"The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends,"

Of the guns you mention - I like the Stoeger (Beretta) best.

I own 2 Beretta PX4's - one is a subcompact the other full size.










I feel you should also look at a Sig Sauer Pro 2022










This is a truly great gun.

Academy Sport & Outdoor is selling them w/o night sights for $375 or with night sights for $479.

Great gun. :smt082

Good luck with your search - let us see what you buy.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not familiar with most of the pistols you listed but I do own a XDM in 9mm the 4.5 barrel. and I can say is is a sweet shooting pistol and would recommend it to any one.
By the same token I would recommend the Glock 17 in a heart beat as well.
I use to be a very anti Glock person. But not any more. Glocks are truthfully some sweet shooting pistols and I regret not giving them a chance sooner than I did.


----------



## ewarren (Aug 17, 2010)

*Made a pruchase*

I handled all of the guns below, shot a SW M&P and a Sig 226. I really liked the CZ but the stock felt to large for my hand. Bought the SW M&P used and love the gun. I also love the Sig, so now I am saving up for it. The input I recieved on this forum really did help thanks.



ewarren said:


> :mrgreen:Kids are grown and gone, so I decided to start shooting again. I always had revolvers before, but now I want to own/shoot a semiauto. I have narrowed my search down to XDM, CZ 75, Stoeger, and the SW M&P pro all in 9mm. Is there really that big of difference between these. All I have been reading is that it comes down to personal feel/choice.
> Reading on this forum has been a big help.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool... Thanks for letting us know what you chose... Happy shooting!


----------



## nil (Dec 8, 2010)

H&k
sig sauer


----------

